# Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche



## T.C (15. September 2005)

Hallo,

bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem Rod/ Tri Pod,
welches auch als High-Pod fischbar ist.
Cygnet Grand Snyper ist zur Zeit nicht lieferbar, habe jedenfalls keinen Händler gefunden.
Das Amiaud-Peche Carp'o Mini ist mir ein bissel zu teuer und zu dem Starbaits Tri-Pod finde
ich nirgends Infos, schaut aber bald so aus wie das X2 Concorde Pod von Raven.Nl.
Da gibts eine Beschreibung, doch kann ich die wieder mal nicht lesen ;-)

Positives konnte ich aber auch über das Pelzer Phaser lesen.

Sind diese Pods Identisch? (Standfähigkeit, Aufbauzeit, Verarbeitung)
... Optisch wirken diese für mich gleich

Roy Fishers Heavy Spider Rod Pod
Pelzer Phaser Rod Pod
Hagorsports PD System Pod
X2 Emotion Pod 4 Leg 

Eine passende Tasche zu diesem Pod habe ich leider auch nicht gefunden 

Würde mich über weitere Infos sehr freuen.


----------



## Matchfischer (15. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Kenne die Pods leider net so genau habe aber gehört das das X2 Emotion schnell rostet. Würde also ehr nen anderes nehmen. Hast du schon über das Sky Pod nachgedacht oder is dir das zu teuer? 

Lg Matchfischer


----------



## Masterfischer (15. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Wieso nicht lieferbar ???
Guckst du hier :
http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=25&products_id=435&PHPSESSID=0eca4a2c0acd0b48a202a522b5dd6782
hier : 
http://www.monstertackle.de/monstertackle/Grand-Sniper-Rod-Pod-p-659.html?osCsid=1bd1655703ff1aa63d9340f0968a3c52
oder hier :
http://www.catch-company.de/ 

Petri Masterfischer


----------



## No Kill CARP (15. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Ich würd dir das Pauls-Pod empfehlen wirklich super!!!!!!!!!

grus,kevin


----------



## Christian D (15. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Das PhaserPod ist in den Maßen sowohl aufgebaut als auch im Transport ein Monster! Würd ich dir nicht unbedingt empfehlen. Ansonsten ist es top! 

Das Snyper ist erste Wahl. Würd an deiner Stelle warten, bis es lieferbar ist. Fische es selber seit Jahren und das sogar auch beim Brandungsangeln, wo es auf Standfestigkeit ankommt! Für mich ist das Grand Snyper nicht zu übertreffen. Viele berichten von der beim Run umklappenden Bar. Ist mir noch nie passiert!


----------



## T.C (15. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Okay,

nun bin ich überzeugt.
250 € waren Grenze... 260 € sollten mit Ach & Krach auch gerade noch möglich sein.
Werde morgen auch bei c.c mal nachfragen.

Oder kennt zufällig jemand noch einen günstigen & lieferfähigen Anbieter für's Grand Snyper?


----------



## Carp4Fun (15. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Hi T.C.,

Wir haben gerade erst 2 Grand Sniper bei http://www.dynamite-tackle.de bestellt. (Tel: 04632/876749)
Der Shopinhaber heißt Sven Baumgarten, ist super freundlich, bietet einen top Service und macht echt gute Preise. Er bekommt, soweit ich informiert bin, in der nächsten Zeit 12 Snipers geliefert, war allerdings auch von den Lieferschwierigkeiten durch Cygnet betroffen. Von den lieferbaren Pods sind übrigens garantiert schon einige (möglicherweise auch alle?!) vorbestellt. Ich würds einfach mal probieren...

Falls du auf der Suche nach einer Tripod/Highpod- Kombination bist, könntest du dir auch noch mal das originale Magic Pod von FLM/ Ehmanns anschauen.
Aber ich denke mal das Grand Sniper sollte 1. Wahl sein...#6 

Gruß Carp4Fun


----------



## Geraetefetischist (15. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*



> Ich würd dir das Pauls-Pod empfehlen wirklich super!!!!!!!!!


Nun ja, ist es, aber das gibts seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## dx Mxlmschx (16. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Hallo zusammen ,


ich habe mir vor geraumer Zeit das Tripod von Ultimate zugelegt und bin restlos zufrieden ! Ich denke man auch alles ein wenig übertreiben . Auf der einen Seite regen wir uns allesamt darüber auf das man immer weniger Kohle in der Tasche hat , auf der anderen Seite reden wir über 250,00€ für ein Rod Pod , H a l l o das waren mal 500,00 DM . Dafür mußte ein Mütterlein aber extralange stricken und der Vater an der Drehbank stehen . Ich denke dem Fisch ist es auch so was von Latte worauf die Rute abgelegt wird an der er gerade zappelt. Angelgerät sollte funktionell und von guter Qualität sein , bis hierher sind wir uns ja auch einig , aber man kann alles übertreiben .
Ich denke das ich mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine da stehen .

Tolle Stunden am Wasser und gute Fische .


" Es ist mir egal wer ihr Vater war, hier wird geangelt und nicht übers Wasser gelaufen "


----------



## Matchfischer (16. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Genau bin ganz deiner Meinung!!! Ich als Schüler bekomme ja auch nur Taschengeld!!! Werd mir balb das Hi-Pod von Ultimate hohlen. Bei dem Wort Ultimate werden bestimmt bei vielen Freaks die Signalleuchten blinken aber ich kann mir kein so teures Pod kaufen.

Lg Matchfischer


----------



## Carpfighter (16. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

@ de Mölmische:
Es kommt auf die Anforderungen draufan !
Wenn man s nur für nen vereinstümpel braucht "funzt" vieles !
Aba wenn man mal ne woche an nen großen see mit Unwettern + eventuellen Wasseraufbau usw. fährt dann verlass ich mich nicht auf so ein Teil!!!!!!!!!

Weil ich will dann nicht das ganze zeug im wasser zusammensammeln weil es irgendwie umgeflogen verdreht usw...... ist!!!!

Ja dem Fisch villeich nur mir und meinem Gerät nicht!!

Weil wenn meine Angel bei einem heftigen Run auf den Boden schlagt oder ins wasser kippt oder so was dann .............. schrotte ich so ein teil an ort und stelle!!!

Lg CArpfighter


----------



## Pernod (16. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Das Paul`s pod gibt es z.B. hier http://cgi.ebay.de/PAULS-POD-CENTURY-FOX_W0QQitemZ7182331721QQcategoryZ65984QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und das Snyper hier http://cgi.ebay.de/Cygnet-Grand-Sniper-Rod-Pod-Das-Orginal-NEU_W0QQitemZ7182783213QQcategoryZ65984QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## dx Mxlmschx (17. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Danke für Deine Antwort ,


ich war mit eben diesem ach so verpöhnten ULTIMATE TriPod in Bulgarien zum Karpfenangeln für 2 Wochen . Man soll es nicht glauben , das Teil hat es überlebt , Ruten Rollen Swinger alles was damit in Berührung kam lebt noch und ist auch weiterhin zu gebrauchen . 200 Meter bis zur befischbaren Sandbank , Montagen mit dem Boot rausgefahren und beim Biss war das einzige was sich bewegte die Rolle . Also es geht auch preiswerter , aber jedem seine Meinung und jeder so wie er kann oder meint zu können . Ich habe noch keinen Fisch verloren weil Ruten ins Wasser rutschten oder der Wind etwas umwarf. Ich denke es wird um das Karpfenangeln , damit meine ich im besonderen das ganze Drumherum einfach zu viel Geschiss gemacht . Früher wurden Karpfen mit Kartoffeln und Drillingen befischt, Weidenstöcke dienten als Rutenauflagen . Ist klar der Fortschritt hat sehr viel Gutes gebracht und auch ich genieße den Einsatz von elektr. Bissanzeigern, aber sorry nur weil da ein Seppel sich mal 1 / 4 Stunde Gedanken gemacht hat und " das genialste Rod Pod " entwickelt hat renne ich nicht gleich los und schmeiß 250,00 € in die Kasse des nächsten Gerätehändlers nur weil ich meine bzw. mir sugeriert  wurde nur mit dem Teil haste `ne gute Ausrüstung .

Trotzdem wünsche ich geniale Stunden am Wasser mit krummen Ruten .


----------



## Carpfighter (17. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Klar jedem seine meinung!!!!!!!!!!

Lg Carpfighter


----------



## Alexander112 (17. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Hallo TC 

Also ich denke ein RodPod ist ein sehr wichtiges teil einer Angelausrüstung.Wir sollten uns hier nicht über Spielzeug unterhalten wie es z.B. von Fox oder Solar angeboten wird.In der Natur der sache ist es eben so, das Materieal wie edelstahl oder Alu Rostfrei sind und auch in ihrere Eigenart her sehr Robustes Materieal darstellt.

Ich fische von Amiaud Peche das Carpo in Edelstahl.
http://www.amiaud-peche.com/produits.asp?S_Famille=13&Famille=1&Cle_Produit=51&MotCle
Das kostet im Moment so um die 380€ ist aber eine echte Investition in die Zukunft denn dieses Pod wird dich ein Angelleben begleiten.

Dann gibt es noch einen Rop-Pod Hersteller in bayern hier der Link
http://www.rodpod.de/

Auch zu empfehlen ist das von Carpsounder der Fa.Flauger
http://www.carp-sounder.de/site/cgi-bin/main.cgi?C294F26EA8B987F2FD92B29F5ADAC0A151A064E0324D

Wenn du Bilder von meinem Carpo möchtest dann melde dich einfach, dann kannst du es dir in ruhe ansehen und nicht nur solche Internetpräentationen.

Gruss Alexander


----------



## T.C (17. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Hallo,

die Seite rodpod.de kannte ich noch nicht.
Finde das Filips Kombi-High-Pod (Grundmodell ist das Filips High-Pod)
auch sehr interessant und habe schon einen Bericht über das Filips High-Pod
gefunden, "es sollen auch nach Jahrelangem hartem Einsatz keine 
gravierende Mängel auftreten und es ist sehr standhaft".
Das Pod liegt dann mit kürzeren Banksticks die zusätzlich für einen 
normalen Aufbau benötigt werden preislich genau im Rahmen.
Alles was mir nun noch fehlt sind mehr Infos speziell zu diesem Pod
(Lieferfähigkeit, Verarbeitung usw.)
deshalb werde ich erstmal nach diesen suchen.

Natürlich würde ich mich auch sehr freuen wenn mir jemand welche geben kann?

Ich bedanke mich vielmals für Eure Antworten.


----------



## not_a_pro (18. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Ich kann nur das Ehmanns Magic Pod empfehlen, werde mir das auch bald holen. 2 Kollegen von mir haben es schon. Momentan fische ich noch mit einem Billig-Pod von Skorpion, das ist allerdings auf Dauer kein akzeptabler Zustand. Das Ehmanns ist bei ebay für 250 € zu haben. Es ist erheblich vielseitiger als andere Pods und sehr stabil. Wenn jemand nur an einem See fischt, ist er vielleicht mit dem Grand Snyper mindestens genau so gut bedient, nur ich und meine Kollegen, wie fischen alleine an unserem Heimatort sowohl an 2 Seen, einem Fluss und einem Kanal. An der Lippe fischen wir hautpsächlich an Strömungsschwachen Stellen, haben jedoch häufig Kanu-Fahrer, die uns durch die Schnüre fahren, deshalb ist es wichtig, die Schnüre direkt ins Wasser laufen zu lassen, d.h. die Ruten so tief wie möglich zu stellen. Das Ehmanns schafft das fast einen 180 Grad Winkel, besser geht es nicht. Somit sind die Schnüre so tief im Wasser, dass die Kanu Fahrer sie nicht mitreißen können. Am Kanal fische ich (eigentlich Raubfischangler, der langsam wachsendes Interesse fürs Karpfenangeln verspürrt) auf Zander direkt vor einer Schleuse, neben der ein Seiteneinlauf vom Nebenfluss herläuft. Die Strömungen sind derartig stark, dass ich häufig das Problem habe, dass sich ein Schnurbogen bildet. Dann hab ich mir mal das Ehmanns Pod ausgeliehen und damit konnte ich die Ruten so hoch stellen, dass die Schnur direkt über die Strömungskante hinweg erst ins Wasser lief. 
Deshalb ist das Pod meiner Meinung nach von der Vielseitigkeit her nicht zu übertreffen. Außerdem ist es schön stabil und hochwertig verarbeitet. 

Was mich noch interessieren würde ist der Unterschied zum Anaconda Magic Pod, was baugleich zu sein scheint. Ich habs nur im Katalog gesehen, der einzige Unterscheid war, dass es 500g schwerer als das Ehmanns ist. Vermutlich wurden andere Materialien verwendet. Kann mir jemand sagen, worin der Unterschied besteht? Denn schließlich ist das halb so teuer und von daher eine Überlegung wert (ich hab halt nur meinen Azubilohn).


----------



## Carpfighter (18. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Da würd ich beim Ehmanns ! bleiben! 
Meiner Meinung nach schleißig gearbeitet !

Irgendwie unstabil! 

Flugrost und andere  unschöne verschönerungen! schon nach paar mal fischen!

...............

Lg CArpfighter


----------



## MrTom (18. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*



			
				not_a_pro schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist erheblich vielseitiger als andere Pods und sehr stabil. Wenn jemand nur an einem See fischt, ist er vielleicht mit dem Grand Snyper mindestens genau so gut bedient


Warum ist denn ein Snyper nicht flexibel??
Was kann das Ehmanns was das Snyper nicht kann??
Das Cygnet kann man sehr gut als High-Pod fischen auch wenn bei dieser Disziplin von vielen das Skyscraper bevorzugt wird.


----------



## not_a_pro (18. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Sorry, ich hab das Grand Snyper nur aufm Foto gesehen, aber kannst du die Ruten genau so hoch bzw. Tief stellen, wie beim ehmanns?

Wenn das anacaonda schlampig verarbeitet ist, ist meine Wahl klar, das sind mir die 250 Euronen wert.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (18. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*



> aber kannst du die Ruten genau so hoch bzw. Tief stellen, wie beim ehmanns?


Ich würd sagen die aufbauvariationsmöglichkeit ist noch grösser. Man kann die Ruten auch noch nach Hinten geneigt aufbauen und die langen Beine auch hinten anbringen und so die Ruten selbst steile Felswände runter neigen, so man mag. 
Seh ich zwar selber keinen Sinn drin, geht aber.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## T.C (18. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Hallo,

bei der Suche nach einem Pod mache ich immer einige Gedanken die ich einfach nicht unterdrücken kann.
Bin gelernter Heizungsmonteur und durfte früher noch den guten alten Pionier (Dreibein) zur Rohrbearbeitung benutzen.
Dieser war wirklich sehr flexibel und "leicht".
Wurde aber nach und nach von 4 Bein Werkbänken mit Rohrschraubstock abgelöst.
Diese waren schon etwas schwerer, doch merkte man schon einen "positiven"
Unterschied bei der Rohrbearbeitung sobald dieses mal "weitläufiger" eingespannt war.

Meine Gedanken:

4 Beine in richtiger Anordnung können eine "Fremdkrafeinwirkung" besser absorbieren wie ein Dreibein.
In meinen Augen muß dann bei einem 3 Bein das Gelenk, welches die 
"Fremdkrafteinwirkung" auf die Beine verteilt und mit dem "Längsgestell" verbunden ist absolut Top verarbeiteit sein, die Beine mit Verstellmöglichkeit natürlich auch (hinzu kommt noch ein angemessener Spreizwinkel)

Denke diese "stabile und schnelle Flexibilität auf kleinen Raum" fordert einen sehr hohen Preis.
Mag sein das ich nun völlig daneben liege aber mein Preisrahmen steht fest... 
Da hätte ich ganz gerne die größtmöglichste Stabilität, auch wenn es mit der
Flexibilität nicht ganz so fix geht.

Oder gehen meine Gedanken in die falsche Richtung?


----------



## T.C (18. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

@ Carp4Fun

Habe mal den Sven Baumgarten eine Mail geschickt. 
Vielleicht könnte ich ja auch noch eins bekommen?

Melde mich wieder.


----------



## Laslo (27. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Hi T.C

schaue mal hier rein 265 Euro der Grand Sniper #6 

Gruß

Laslo


----------



## Cerfat (27. September 2005)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*



			
				de Mölmsche schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen ,
> 
> 
> ich habe mir vor geraumer Zeit das Tripod von Ultimate zugelegt und bin restlos zufrieden ! Ich denke man auch alles ein wenig übertreiben . Auf der einen Seite regen wir uns allesamt darüber auf das man immer weniger Kohle in der Tasche hat , auf der anderen Seite reden wir über 250,00€ für ein Rod Pod , H a l l o das waren mal 500,00 DM . Dafür mußte ein Mütterlein aber extralange stricken und der Vater an der Drehbank stehen . Ich denke dem Fisch ist es auch so was von Latte worauf die Rute abgelegt wird an der er gerade zappelt. Angelgerät sollte funktionell und von guter Qualität sein , bis hierher sind wir uns ja auch einig , aber man kann alles übertreiben .
> Ich denke das ich mit dieser Meinung nicht alleine da stehen .


 
Und das sind immer noch 500.00 DM für mich und die geb ich nicht für sowas aus. Da kann ich mir anderes vorstellen.
Ich hab mir dafür mal vor langer Zeit 2 kräftige Erdspieße so wie ich sie wollte in n kleinen Mettalwerkstatt machen lassen, war kein großer Akt. Der Chef bekam n kleinen Schein für's Material und der andere bekam n Kiste Bier für sich und seine Jungs. Und mit diesen High-End-Pod's bin ich bis heute bestens zufrieden.

Die Tage mal gesehn: Hai-Tek-Satelitten gestützer Bißanzeiger mit eingebauten Minikraftwerk und obenliegender Krafteinspritzung, 500 Euro um den Dreh rum.
Wie heißt es doch so schön, die Entwicklung muß weiter gehn.

Es gibt Gerätschaften beim Angelsport, da sollte man schon bereit sein für Qualität zu zahlen, das tue ich auch. Aber bei sowas, da scheiden sich bei mir die Geister.


----------



## Fishtype (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe bei Rod Pod Suche*

Was haltet ihr vom 

 FLM  Magic High Rod Pod ???


----------

